# cant decide - black or white paint



## tt9060 (Mar 10, 2004)

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/553595.htm 

why?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I know a gent from Wallsend who would love that car :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## tt9060 (Mar 10, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I know a gent from Wallsend who would love that car :wink:


i knew he'd come up!


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

...or over it!!!


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I know a gent from Wallsend who would love that car :wink:


I think he would need to move to Gosforth to be able to pull that off though....

Gosforth Tractor


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

cannot ... res... resist.. ahhhhhhh.. twins!!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------

